# Cách xử lý các loại nệm bị ướt hiệu quả



## vothanhtam (23/4/19)

_Nhiều bạn không chỉ dùng nệm đơn thuần cho việc ngủ mà còn thực hiện nhiều việc trên giường như ăn uống, đọc sách,... đặc biệt đối với các trẻ nhỏ thích đùa giỡn trên nệm sẽ khó tránh tình trạng nệm bị ướt, bẩn theo nhiều cách. Các mẹ có con nhỏ chắc chắn sẽ rất quen thuộc với việc "tè ra giường" của các bé. Vậy làm sao để xử lý các vết nước bẩn ra khỏi nệm? Bài viết dưới đây sẽ đưa ra một số cách xử lý các loại nệm bị ướt hiệu quả và nhanh chóng mà các bạn cần phải tìm hiểu ngay trước khi nệm bị ẩm mốc và bốc mùi nhé!_




Cách Xử Lý Các Loại Nệm Bị Ướt Hiệu Quả - Thegioinem.com​
*1. Cách xử lý nệm cao su bị ướt là gì?*
Bước đầu tiên bạn cần làm là tháo ngay áo nệm ra và giặt sạch. Sau đó dùng khăn khô hoặc khăn ướt thắm hết vết nước trên nệm, lau đi lau lại nhiều lần, kết hợp với quạt để nhanh khô hơn. Lưu ý, đối với nệm cao su, các bạn không nên sử dụng máy sấy tóc hoặc bàn là (bàn ủi) quá lâu trên nệm sẽ khiến cho cao su bị nóng chảy và hư hỏng. Nếu vết nước quá nhiều, để nhanh khô, các bạn có thể lót thêm một tờ báo trên nệm rồi dùng máy sấy tóc sấy nhanh qua.

Đối với các vết tè của bé, các mẹ có thể dùng khăn bông khô để thấm hút rồi đổ một ít nước sạch vào chỗ bé tè, sau đó tiếp tục thấm hút thật khô. Lặp lại 2-3 lần để đảm bảo sạch hơn. Trong lần cuối cùng, cần khử mùi hôi cho nệm, bạn hãy pha một ít nước hoa vào nước rồi đổ vào chỗ bẩn đó. Dùng quạt hong khô nệm nhanh chóng.

Nếu nệm cần phải rửa sạch một khoảng lớn hoặc giặt cả nệm thì bạn nên đem phơi nhưng phải chú ý tránh ánh nắng mặt trời, đặt nệm trong bóng râm sẽ không gây hư hỏng và giảm độ bền của nệm cao su.

Trong một khoảng thời gian nếu bé tè nhiều lần và để lại mùi hôi nặng thì bạn hãy liên hệ ngay dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm tận nhà để đảm bảo nệm sạch sẽ, xử lý đúng cách, an toàn cho bé khi ngủ.




Cách Xử Lý Các Loại Nệm Bị Ướt Hiệu Quả - Thegioinem.com​
*2. Cách xử lý nệm lò xo bị ướt là gì?*
Đối với nệm lò xo, bạn có thể sử dụng nước soda phun lên bề mặt nệm, vì soda có tính kiềm nên có khả năng khử đi mùi hôi và vết bẩn hiệu quả. Sau đó dùng máy hút để làm khô nước soda này đi.

Để tránh nệm bị ướt nhiều lần dẫn đến ẩm mốc, hư hỏng và có mùi hôi, bạn có thể trang bị cho *nệm* một chiếc áo chống thấm dưới lớp ga nệm. Tấm trải chống thấm sẽ hút nước vào, dễ dàng giặt và phơi khô.




Cách Xử Lý Các Loại Nệm Bị Ướt Hiệu Quả - Thegioinem.com​
*3. Cách xử lý nệm bông ép khi ướt là gì?*
Tương tự như nệm cao su, bạn hãy dùng khăn ướt thấm hút nước trên nệm bông ép và dùng báo lót trên bề mặt sau đó sấy khô bằng máy sấy tóc.

Vết nước do bé tè, các mẹ cần dùng cồn 90 độ C đổ lên chỗ dơ khoảng 1-2 giờ đồng hồ. Lúc này nệm đã khô và cồn cũng đã bay hơi đi mang theo mùi hôi khó chịu ra khỏi nệm của bé rồi.

Nên thường xuyên đem nệm ra phơi nắng để diệt khuẩn, tránh ẩm mốc và bay mùi.




Cách Xử Lý Các Loại Nệm Bị Ướt Hiệu Quả - Thegioinem.com​
_Hy vọng bài viết sẽ giúp trang bị thêm kiến thức về việc vệ sinh nệm cho các bạn tại nhà đơn giản và hiệu quả. Hãy nhớ bảo quản nệm luôn thông thoáng, sạch sẽ, tránh ẩm mốc, vi khuẩn xuất hiện ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của gia đình._

_Thegioinem.com cung cấp dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm, chăn, ga, gối, sofa tại nhà uy tín, chất lượng!_​


----------

